# Desperately need support...



## busymomof5 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm new here and haven't posted much...but I really need help. I'm 17 weeks pregnant and I just found out yesterday that I have lymphoma...Besides being faced with my own mortality, I'm grieving the very real possiblity that my baby (little #5) will die with the chemotherapy. I have 4 other beautiful children, and I know how blessed I am...at the same time I just feel devastated.

kris


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

omg sweetie...









i'm so very sorry that life has brought you this very difficult experience. i wish you and your baby the absolute best toward a healthy outcome!


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

First of all HUGS! I am so sorry you are going through this. I cant imagine the stress







Are you in a major city or close to one? You might want to check second opinions or a perinatologist etc.. I remember a couple of women on TV that had to go through chimo and their babies did just fine. They were born happy and healthy. There might be a chimo that allows for this - it would be worth checking. I know ABC ran a segment on goodmornign america if you want to try and find it.

HUGS- I am sooooooo sorry!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)




----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

How difficult for you and your family! I wish you success in your life and your baby's. I second the second opinions and perinatologist.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I am so sorry, mama. I will keep my fingers crossed for your healthy recovery.


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

I saw a bit on the Today show last week about women with cancer and pregnancy they had doc on that specialized in that and had good success with keeping pregnancy. I bet if you looked on the today show website they would have a link it was a very informative piece. I wish you all the luck!!!!


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

No I saw a thing where you dont have to do chemo and you get to keep your pregnancy before doing what you think is your only option google on internet for alternatives.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

to you Mama

The most important thing is to make sure you are ok, aside from that I really hope you find something that will be safe for both you and your baby









tara


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

I really don't know what to say but sorry....

Love and take care,
Mary


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Oh Mama, what a fearful and stressful time for you. I hope that you find information that can help you feel more in control and positive.

Our neighbor on a street over was dx with lymphoma during her pregnancy. But it was late during her pregnancy. I think she was dx with Hodgkins. She was induced a few weeks early and did get to BF her daughter for a few months before she started tx. They are now doing great









I am sending you much love and peace,
ND


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

I too, am very sorry for your diagnosis. I have every hope in the world that the mamas here can offer lots of information and resources for you. Wishing you peace and lots of positive wishes.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

kris, your being faced with some very difficult decisions right now. I'm so very sorry. Please keep us up to date on how things are going.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

:









I'm so sorry you! Before you decide anything, get all the info you can so the decisions you make are wise ones.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Thinking of you and hoping that you have a lot of love and support in these difficult times. You will be in my thoughts and prayers -- I am wishing that you and your little one will both be ok.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm very sorry, mama.







I hope that there is a better alternative to this. Do some research, talk to a high risk doctor, and get more opinions! I wish you the best.







s


----------



## kimmie-pooh (Sep 2, 2003)

I am so very sorry. I know that you will do what is best for you and your family.







Much love and peace.


----------

